
TECO-GAN Video Upscaling [video] - mkaic
https://youtu.be/MwCgvYtOLS0
======
mkaic
From one of my all-time favorite YouTube channels, Two Minute Papers. I highly
recommend it to anyone who’s into very well made summaries of academic
literature on machine learning and simulation

